# Hiya :) This is my breeding pair.



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

My female the broken white and tan is "Pug" and my fawn male "Jerry". They have been living together for 4 weeks now. I hear lots of squeeking at night, but Pug does not appear to be pregnant? 
I am hoping to breed these two. As I have own lots of fancy mice before. What do you think?

This is Jerry ( Sorry about bad pictures )


















And this is Pug ( Sorry about the big pictures )


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.Do you know how old the doe is.In the picture she appears'ribbed' as in a ladder of ribs can be seen on her belly.This indicates ill health or ageing :?Her body condition generally looks good so I would think she is past the optimum age for breeding.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

My female mouse pug is only 5 months old maybe 6?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Taegan said:


> My female mouse pug is only 5 months old maybe 6?


not elderly then,perhaps it's just the angle the picture caught her at.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

I think so because she is on my lap now, and i see no ribs? just a belly like you see in the picture.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Taegan said:


> I think so because she is on my lap now, and i see no ribs? just a belly like you see in the picture.


I've replied to your pm.


----------

